# How about some mesquite flatwork!  (large pics)



## MesquiteMan (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is a set of mesquite cabinets I just completed for the study in our home.  I have a Timberking 1220 sawmill so all of the lumber came from trees that I salvaged from a road construction project, milled on my mill, and processed in my shop!  

For those who may have never seen mesquite flatwork...Mesquite is notorious for being full of cracks and other "character".  Most of us who do flatwork with it actually like and prefer the "character".  We simply fill the cracks with resin and keep on working!  

Anwyay, the top is bookmatched from 3 pieces and the finish is satin lacquer.  Sorry about the less than perfect pics but I could not seem to get them in my small photo tent!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Apr 25, 2007)

Great job Curtis.  I love the figure in the top pieces and the book matching is a great touch.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice Curtis.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 25, 2007)

1st class work.

That grain is amazing.


----------



## Penmonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome work. I love mesquite.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 25, 2007)

Fantastic; and, it's so nice to see someone appreciates the natural beauty of real wood. [8D]
Gary


----------



## thewishman (Apr 25, 2007)

Gorgeous! And I'll bet they are even better in person.

Chris


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, beautiful work Curtis.  To me, just as nice as the cabinets and the figure is that you were able to put the logs to use instead of them just being cut up for fire wood.  Excellent on all accounts.  

Thanks for sharing,
Steve


----------



## Nolan (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW very nice!!


----------



## jscola (Apr 25, 2007)

Super job Curtis!!  I love the look of Mesquite.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 25, 2007)

Stunning. Great work, you have created an heirloom.


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks wonderful Curtis!  

I know it is much better in person and improve even more as it "age" [^]


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 25, 2007)

Simply BEAUTIFUL, great work.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 25, 2007)

Fantastic work.  As already mentioned, the grain is fantastic!


----------



## pete00 (Apr 25, 2007)

wow...love it, do you mind if i come over and sit in front of them for a while....[]


----------



## TAld (Apr 25, 2007)

Curtis, that is just plain beautiful!!!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2007)

[:0] [:0] [:0]

Jealous it is not in my pad. [V]


----------



## papaturner (Apr 25, 2007)

Out of sight Curtis.........great job. Perry


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 25, 2007)

Very beautiful cabinets!!!  I just look at it and think of all the pens you could have made!![]   Kirk[8D]


----------



## jjenk02 (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## CaptG (Apr 25, 2007)

ALL of the above.  Very nice work.  Very nice.


----------



## Abrock75 (Apr 25, 2007)

&lt;----------- JEALOUS, Very nice, Fantabulous


----------



## Ligget (Apr 26, 2007)

That is absolutely fantastic work, anyone would be proud to have them in their home! []


----------



## doddman70 (Apr 26, 2007)

Beautiful!! just doesnt seem strong enough[]
shane


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 27, 2007)

Curtis,
That is amazing!!  Sure are a LOT of pens in that. [}][] I like this better though.[]


----------



## alamocdc (May 1, 2007)

Curtis, I love Mesquite and this piece is gorgeous! Drool!


----------

